# BASP Fehler



## Miad (9 August 2010)

Hallo ! 

Ich habe ein großes Problem mit meiner Steuerung. 

Simatic S5 CPU 115U 941 

Das ist eine kleine Steuerung für eine Verpackungsmaschine. 
1x Eingangskarte 
1x Ausgangskarte 
1x Ein\Ausgangskarte 

Wenn ich die Steuerung einschalte, kommt die LED BASP. 
Ich kann sie nicht zrücksetzen, weder mit urlöschen noch mit dem PG.
Mit dem PG kann ich nicht einmal mehr zugreifen. 

Meine erste Vermutung war, das eine Karte ein Problem macht, habe alles ausgetauscht.
Stromversorgung, Cpu, Eprom, Karten  
Aber es kommt immer der selbe Fehler. 

Hatte schon jemand einen solchen Fehler gehabt ? 
Bin für jede hilfe dankbar! 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Gebs (9 August 2010)

Hallo Michael,

die LED BASP ist bei den SPS'en, wenn sie in STOP sind immer an!
Da kannst Du nichts machen. BASP heisst BefehlsAusgangsSPerre und besagt,
dass keine Ausgänge beschrieben werden.

Welche Fehler führt den zum Stop Deiner SPS?

Grüße
Gebs​


----------



## thomass5 (9 August 2010)

Schon mal versucht, EPROM auszulesen, CPU ohne EPROM Urlöschen, Programm einspielen und dann in RUN? Rack schon mal getauscht?
Thomas


----------



## Miad (9 August 2010)

*Gute Frage*

Welche Fehler führt den zum Stop Deiner SPS?

Das weiß ich leider nicht.
Die Maschine läuft bei uns alle zwei Monate mal, als wir das letztmal einschalten wollten war der Fehler schon da.

Gruß Michel


----------



## Miad (9 August 2010)

*Schon probiert*



thomass5 schrieb:


> Schon mal versucht, EPROM auszulesen, CPU ohne EPROM Urlöschen, Programm einspielen und dann in RUN? Rack schon mal getauscht?
> Thomas


 
Habe schon ein neues Eprom angelegt habe auch ohne Eprom urgelöscht.
Programm einspielen geht nicht, weil ich nicht mehr auf die Steuerung zugreifen kann. 

Das mit dem Rack habe ich noch nicht probiert, hätte ich auch keins auf Lager. Kann das auch defekt sein ? ist doch nur eine Platine ?! 

Gruß Michel


----------



## Gebs (9 August 2010)

Hallo Michael,

hast Du auch schon mal Dein PG neu gestartet? Manchmal hängt sich die Schnittstelle
des PG auf.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Miad (9 August 2010)

Gebs schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> hast Du auch schon mal Dein PG neu gestartet? Manchmal hängt sich die Schnittstelle
> des PG auf.
> ...


 

schon öfters


----------



## Gebs (9 August 2010)

Hallo Michael,

ich hab' mal ein paar Handbücher gewälzt. Danach hat die 941 gar keine BASP-LED.
Bist Du sicher, dass Du 'ne 941 hast?

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## marlob (9 August 2010)

Ist die CPU denn in Run oder in Stop nach dem einschalten der Versorgungsspannung?


----------



## marlob (9 August 2010)

Ist eine Batterie gesteckt und wenn ja ist sie noch voll?
HAst du einen OB21 und einen OB22 (können auch leer sein) in der Steuerung?
Was sagt der USTACK, wenn die CPU in Stop geht.
Hast du mal einen leeren OB1 programmiert?
Du könntest die Ausgangskarten mal alle rausnehmen und eine nach der anderen wieder reinstecken.

[EDIT]
Hast du auch mal alle Spannungsversorgungen getestet? Leigen an allen Ein- und Ausgabegruppen die Spannungen an?
[\EDIT]


----------



## thomass5 (9 August 2010)

Miad schrieb:


> Das mit dem Rack habe ich noch nicht probiert, hätte ich auch keins auf Lager. Kann das auch defekt sein ? ist doch nur eine Platine ?!
> 
> Gruß Michel



Ja, das geht auch mal über in die ewigen Automatisierungsjagdgründe.

Welche CPU war original verbaut? (6ES5....)
Abschlußwiderstand auf Rack schon getauscht?
Hast Du die Steuerung schon mal wieder in Originalzustand versetzt nach dem ganzen gewechsl? Um wieder einen Urzustand zu haben wo Du mit der Fehlersuche beginnen kannst.
Thomas


----------

